# help with a 99 A6



## Golzinho (May 17, 2003)

Ok so Im in the process of purchasing an a6 with 132k for roughly 3500
the problem that its has or seems to have is that it's leaking coolant, the guy told me that there maybe days that wont leak at all and other days will leak..
what could it be?? will it be really expensive to fix it?? I will be taking to a shop to fix it.. 
will it be worth buying the car??


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

dont buy it!!
believe me..if you choose not to buy it youll save 3500+5-6000 in repairs NOT WORTH IT
youre better of buying a new or more expensive car because in the end it will cost you more to buy the audi


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: help with a 99 A6 (Golzinho)*

Where is it leaking? Any leaks will just get worse and could be bad if it is a head gasket. Not bad if it is just a hose, but either way it needs to be fixed before it blows completely.
I would say take it to a mechanic to be checked out before buying. It will be approximately $100 well spent. 
With 132K on the clock, she is due for a new timing belt/water pump job again. Could be why it is being sold. $1G to $2G depending on who does the job. I would want all cam seals, VC gaskets, vacuum hoses and tranny fluid replaced at the same time too.

What happened to yours Veki? Sounds like you are a little upset!







Mine has been humming along just fine, but I took care of all the above when I got her a year ago.


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Actually, it could be the water pump not a big deal, i had mine done for 650 canadian.... mind u its 5 and a half hours of labor to do this.


----------

